# Lost pictures on a600d?



## lawsio (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi all. Having a mare at the moment with my new 600d and hoping for some help!

Ive been taking photos for the last few days and have been able to review them all on the screen, however this evening after leaving the camera alone for a few hours they all appear to have gone and 'no image' is shown when I press the play button. The card shows that the space is still taken up on the card but if I connect the camera to a pc using usb (my only option at the mo as I am awa3h with no card reader) its showing no photos there. I have been able to take, review and delete a photo since losing them on the same card so the camera still seems to be working ok but where have my images gone?!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 3, 2014)

Take the card out and use another until you get home to find and run recovery software.


----------



## lawsio (Jan 4, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Take the card out and use another until you get home to find and run recovery software.



Cheers, sounds easy enough... Is this quite common?

Can you reccomend any software?


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 4, 2014)

In the great grand scheme of things, probably not but there are softwares especially to recover 'lost' images - and I'm certain that someone will list a few they've tried.

*This search* will bring you a  bunch - some with free trials

Good luck.


----------

